# bits for hunting!



## GeorginaLunn (18 February 2015)

When out hinting, my pony gets very strong, bites the bit and just runs. I can't do anything to stop him. He is never like this anywhere else apart from out hunting. I was just wondering what bit would help to stop this? He is currently in a plastic three ring gag but I understand that plastic is not the way forward! I was thinking of trying a Waterford? Any advice would help please!


----------



## FemelleReynard (18 February 2015)

Try a waterford. I hunt my ISH in one and it stops him running and leaning on the bit which he has a tendency to do. You have to remember to release the contact though to make the bit 'collapse' in their mouth to stop then leaning/taking the bit.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (15 March 2015)

Agree with trying a Waterford, perhaps with dutch gag cheeks, however this is a very severe combination, and I'd put it on the snaffle ring  first. Or try a Cheltenham Gag, with two reins if you can. The Myler Combination Bit may also be worth a try.

What bit is he in for general riding, and how are his manners when he's not hunting?


----------



## GeorginaLunn (15 March 2015)

Thanks! I tried the Waterford and he was better but still very strong and still galloped off with no breaks!!

He is usually in just a snaffle and is generally a quite, lazy pony that needs a whip, not breaks!! 

He hates nose bands as he is always in a cavesson, so trying a new nose band just doesn't work!


----------



## L&M (15 March 2015)

Kimblewick? Worked wonders on my sons old pony&#8230;..we had the one with the two slots (Uxeter?) so could move the rein up and down depending on how strong he got on a hunting day.


----------



## Meredith (15 March 2015)

L&M said:



			Kimblewick? Worked wonders on my sons old pony&#8230;..we had the one with the two slots (Uxeter?) so could move the rein up and down depending on how strong he got on a hunting day.
		
Click to expand...

This. Years ago slotted Kimblewick's were used on strong ponies at Pony Club.


----------



## ashlingm (16 March 2015)

Would a looseish grackle work? So it only comes into play if he tries to open his mouth to take hold of the bit? 

A friend of mine had great success with a waterford and a martingale 

Also second what was said above about the Kimblewick bit. Years ago you'd often see strong ponies in them. Seems to be rare enough now - have they just fallen out of fashion?


----------



## Kat (24 March 2015)

I hunt in a slotted kimblewick and it is great my mare is comfortable and happy and I can take a check gently. I would seriously consider trying a Mexican grackle too, they are actually quite comfortable for horses, more so than cavessons or flashes so your pony might not object And it would help stop him evading you.


----------



## Ponycarrots (24 March 2015)

My boy is normally in a normal eggbutt snaffle for everything, out hunting I needed a Dutch gag with the reins on the bottom ring! He absolutely loved it and flew in gallop.
The first time we went I tried a 3 ring gag bit on the third ring and it was like I had very little or no control for a while! Then I tried the Dutch gag and he was fantastic.


----------



## smja (24 March 2015)

Ponycarrots said:



			The first time we went I tried a 3 ring gag bit on the third ring and it was like I had very little or no control for a while! Then I tried the Dutch gag and he was fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

I thought a 3 ring gag and a Dutch gag were the same thing?


----------



## ester (24 March 2015)

OP are you using the gag with a curb strap?

Where is his head when he is running?


----------



## Ponycarrots (24 March 2015)

By 3 ring I meant it has 3 rings in total; the one the cheek piece attaches to, the one the mouth piece attaches to and the bottom ring.
What I meant by a Dutch gag is the one with 4 in total, same as above but has an extra ring at the bottom too.

I don't know what you call the 3 ring gag I mean.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (24 March 2015)

Ponycarrots said:



			By 3 ring I meant it has 3 rings in total; the one the cheek piece attaches to, the one the mouth piece attaches to and the bottom ring.
What I meant by a Dutch gag is the one with 4 in total, same as above but has an extra ring at the bottom too.

I don't know what you call the 3 ring gag I mean.
		
Click to expand...

The one with 4 rings is known as a 3 ring, or dutch gag. The one with a total of 3 rings is called a 2 ring gag. When you count how many rings a gag has, you start from the largest ring, or snaffle ring, to the 2nd or 3rd ring, excluding the little ring that the cheek pieces attach to, hence a gag with a total of 3 rings is called a 2 ring, and so on


----------



## chancing (26 March 2015)

intersted to follow this same situation with my new one, i have him in 3 ring gag normally fine but cant manage in that out hunting ive bought jointed pelham to try


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 March 2015)

chancing said:



			intersted to follow this same situation with my new one, i have him in 3 ring gag normally fine but cant manage in that out hunting ive bought jointed pelham to try
		
Click to expand...

Just a word of warning, I tried my mare in her grackle and jointed pelham, that I normally use for showing on my mare as a milder alternative to the dutch gag (aka 3 ring gag), as I wanted to see if she could hunt in something less severe than the dutch gag - very bad idea. She was almost running into the hounds (right behind them) having overtaken both the 2nd & 1st field masters. I could not stop her at all, she just tucked her head into her chest and took off. Went back to the grackle & dutch gag, so much better, and I can check into fences most days.


----------



## chancing (26 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Just a word of warning, I tried my mare in her grackle and jointed pelham, that I normally use for showing on my mare as a milder alternative to the dutch gag (aka 3 ring gag), as I wanted to see if she could hunt in something less severe than the dutch gag - very bad idea. She was almost running into the hounds (right behind them) having overtaken both the 2nd & 1st field masters. I could not stop her at all, she just tucked her head into her chest and took off. Went back to the grackle & dutch gag, so much better, and I can check into fences most days.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly i cannot hold him in dutch gag and flash out hunting i ended up playing human pinball! but open to suggestions, i thought jointed pelham plus curb would be better than gag?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 March 2015)

chancing said:



			Sadly i cannot hold him in dutch gag and flash out hunting i ended up playing human pinball! but open to suggestions, i thought jointed pelham plus curb would be better than gag?
		
Click to expand...

In my case it was utterly useless (and I used it with the curb chain as it should be used), it may as well of been a bitless - Having said that, she can be jumped and hacked in a bitless at home!

 You could try it with two reins, I used roundings which probably didn't help. Have you thought of trying a Cheltenham gag? 

Tom thumbs don't seem to work either, a friend came out in one once and couldn't stop at all, put the gelding in the same combo as me (dutch gag & grackle) and he now he is perfect and very polite.

Horses for courses as they say!


----------



## chancing (26 March 2015)

havnt tried grakle, might be something to experiment with over summer, dont want to overbit too quickly with chelt gag.


----------



## kgates (30 March 2015)

It may seem counter intuitive, but I found my horse went better with a mullen mouth bit, and even better with a happy mouth mullen mouth bit.  At home and with groups that we only WTC a mullen mouth loose ring works  perfectly.  Out hunting or if we are galloping in groups a 3 ring happy mouth mullen mouth gag with 2 reins does the trick.  Most of the time I ride on the snaffle rein.  It is only when we get galloping and he gets heavy on his forehand that I need to use the curb rein on the gag to get him to lift his front end.

As an added note, when he is pulling if I keep my elbows close to my side, I find he is not as successful at pulling and ending up on his forehand.  Think of it as if you had a rank horse you were trying to lunge, if you have your arm outstretched, he will pull you off your feet and go where he wants.  On the other hand if you have your elbow at your side tightly when he starts pulling you have MUCH more control over your body.

Practice shoulder in and haunches in at home and then put those into practice before your horse gets strong.  If he has lots of energy to use, he can use it working harder not faster.  Also practice transitions within gait at home so the horse has an idea of what's wanted.  When doing this exercise at home try to get the transition with the lightest cue possible.  When hunting, I use a voice command to steady, added with the seat and rein cues.

Don't forget to reward good behavior.  A light rein, a pat and even a snack.


----------

